#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Συγκολλητές διατομές

## XRXR02

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος αν οι Ευρωκώδικες καλύπτουν την περίπτωση
συγκολλητής διατομής διπλού ταυ με μονόπλευρη κόλληση μεταξύ
κορμού πέλματος ?

----------

